# Let's put a face to the {user}name!



## Bella99 (Jun 11, 2012)

I searched but couldn't find a thread.. so I hope this isn't a duplicate 

Another forum i'm on, has a thread like this, that users update with current pictures of them and their family (pets included).   Just to get to know everyone, and put a face to their name!   

I'll let someone else go first..


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 11, 2012)

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: Andy M.

That's me on the left.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: Andy M.
> 
> That's me on the left.



You handsome devil, you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2012)

That's me, holding the dog.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

Awww, Patron!  Nice pic, PF!



My dawg.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 13887
> 
> My dawg.



Oh, I'm in love!!  Your dawg looks just like my dear little Minnie the Poocher.  She's long gone but was the best little girl anyone could want.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

Katie H said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm in love!!  Your dawg looks just like my dear little Minnie the Poocher.  She's long gone but was the best little girl anyone could want.



You had a beagle too?  She is the best one we've ever had, and we've had many shelter dogs!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> You had a beagle too?  She is the best one we've ever had, and we've had many *shelter dogs*!



My Minnie was a shelter dog.  I was just minding my own business visiting the shelter saying, "Hello" to all the animals as I liked to do and Minnie captured my heart.  I couldn't get her home fast enough.

She was a real doll and I still miss her.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 11, 2012)

Myself : 






My fur-baby :






Us : 





and,   "How you doin'?"  (Joey from friends voice)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

Bella99 said:
			
		

> Myself :
> 
> My fur-baby :
> 
> ...



You are both adorable, Bella!  Is your pup a Pom?


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> You are both adorable, Bella!  Is your pup a Pom?



Thanks!   and yes he is    We get him shaved down every 6 months because of some of his medical issues,  so he doesn't really look true to his breed.  (We've gotten asked MANY a time, if he's a chihuahua -  haha!)  He has so much personality,  as you can see


----------



## Cindercat (Jun 12, 2012)

That is me up there by my name.


----------



## Cindercat (Jun 12, 2012)

This is my spoiled rotten baby,  Simon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

Cindercat said:
			
		

> This is my spoiled rotten baby,  Simon.



You are both adorable too!  What a sweet kitty!


----------



## vitauta (Jun 12, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> This is my spoiled rotten baby,  Simon.
> 
> View attachment 13890






can't help but spoil a kitty as gorgeous as simon--and from the look in his eye, he knows it too....


----------



## CraigC (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a face for radio.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I have a face for radio.


Does that mean you have the voice to match?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

*Bella: Lovely Post & Cool Idea*

Buonasera, 

Thanks for such a cool idea ...

*** I am as techi as a peanut, thus, am only able to date, to have posted the photos in Member Photos. There is only myself which is same photo as Avatar, Nathalia - my younger daughter and my Mom in Law with her ... 


Ciao, 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

Cindercat,

What a stunning kit kat ... Simón is gorgeous ...

Have nice Tuesday,
Margi.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 13887
> 
> My dawg.


 

what an adoreable little beagler!  I love beagles!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

Dawgluver, Buonasera,

I adore hound breeds in particular ... 

Thanks for posting the lovely photo ... He ´s a handsome Beagle ... 

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

One more try


Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: kadesma

ok link now works This is me with one of my grandsons Ethan...

Kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 12, 2012)

Lovely Photo Kadesma ...  

Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Lovely Photo Kadesma ...
> 
> Ciao,
> Margi.


Thank you Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 12, 2012)

Great thread Bella -  more face photos please!


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2012)

Me playing beach volleyball in Cuba. Murray in the snow.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Does that mean you have the voice to match?


 
No idea what my voice is like. I've found that it is best not to listen to myself!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 12, 2012)

Eve if did put my pic in, it would not look that much different from my avatar, so you are not missing anything.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Eve if did put my pic in, it would not look that much different from my avatar, so you are not missing anything.



Mine too.


----------



## blissful (Jun 12, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Eve if did put my pic in, it would not look that much different from my avatar, so you are not missing anything.





Dawgluver said:


> Mine too.



OH please don't be shy!!! We want to see you!

I promise I'll post mine in mid-July.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 12, 2012)

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: Merlot

this would be me


----------



## jabbur (Jun 12, 2012)

Me and my honey taken on my birthday last year.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 12, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: Merlot
> 
> this would be me




merlot, you are every bit as pretty and bright as your personality--what a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

jabbur said:
			
		

> Me and my honey taken on my birthday last year.



Awww, sweet!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

vitauta said:
			
		

> merlot, you are every bit as pretty and bright as your personality--what a pleasant surprise!



+1!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> Me playing beach volleyball in Cuba. Murray in the snow.



Nice, Alix!

Sigh.  Cuba.  Someday.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 12, 2012)

Alix said:


> Me playing beach volleyball in Cuba. Murray in the snow.




alix, you sexy sexy thang, you!  i hope to visit cuba before i die....


----------



## Merlot (Jun 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> merlot, you are every bit as pretty and bright as your personality--what a pleasant surprise!


 
Well that is the sweetest thing I have heard in a long time.  A big thank you


----------



## Merlot (Jun 12, 2012)

After looking through the pictures of you all I now know we have some very talented and hot cooks/chefs around here


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Alix said:


> Me playing beach volleyball in Cuba. Murray in the snow.


WOW  I love this one Alix the dog is great too J?K You look beautiful Sweetie.
cj


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

jabbur said:


> Me and my honey taken on my birthday last year.


Beautiful as I expected from you great posts.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's me, holding the dog.


PF, I love this pic of you and your little furry pal.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Awww, Patron!  Nice pic, PF!
> 
> View attachment 13887
> 
> My dawg.



we use to have a beagle, his name was pepper..What a love he was...Dog across the street did the poor little guy in on us...MUTTTTT Your Dawg is a real beauty..
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Bella99 said:


> Myself :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an adorable dog and  your pretty darn cute too
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Mine too.


Oh stop you don't look a bit like CharlieD
ma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: Andy M.
> 
> That's me on the left.


Almost as cute as your grandson
cj


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - View Profile: Merlot
> 
> this would be me


And pretty darn cute.
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 12, 2012)

Me
and
My Mutts

I have to get some new ones of them uploaded!  As for me, I will stick with this one....taken about 5 years ago at my niece's wedding.  You don't need a newer one!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Me
> and
> My Mutts
> 
> I have to get some new ones of them uploaded!  As for me, I will stick with this one....taken about 5 years ago at my niece's wedding.  You don't need a newer one!



All of you are adorable, LP!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 12, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Oh stop you don't look a bit like CharlieD
> ma



Heh.  How do you know, Ma?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 12, 2012)

Not playing--I keep as much of my personal information, as well as my photo, off the Internet, as possible.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 12, 2012)

I won't subject you to my mug....


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 12, 2012)

kadesma said:


> What an adorable dog and  your pretty darn cute too
> kades



Thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

Alix said:


> Me playing beach volleyball in Cuba. Murray in the snow.


 
topless volleyball? in cuba?

no wonder fidel refused to give up...


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 13, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> All of you are adorable, LP!


Thanks, Dawg! 

I actually like that picture of me, which is strange because it shows my dimples and freckles and I am wearing green - none of which are my favourites!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll play. . . 

last years "No Shave November", a benefit we do on another forum:

After 2.5 weeks, I was read to clean up. . . 





After a shave, and hair back





Short hair. . . .and wow, before my right arm was sleeved.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 13, 2012)

Lookin' good, Tatt!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2012)

lol, thanks! They are a little dated, but once I get back up and at 'em, will try to update.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.ovpr.us/ovpr_generations.htm
Y'all best be cautious...
I ain't responsible for scart young'uns or critters.
I am the one in the black hat. That is my son, Andy, standin' behind me.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 13, 2012)

Hoot said:


> OVPR Generations
> Y'all best be cautious...
> I ain't responsible for scart young'uns or critters.
> I am the one in the black hat. That is my son, Andy, standin' behind me.




hoot, you handsome devil you.  your family ROCKS bigtime--i'm practically speechless!


----------



## vitauta (Jun 13, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I'll play. . .
> 
> last years "No Shave November", a benefit we do on another forum:
> 
> ...




love ya both ways, tat.  but me, i've always been partial to hairy men....


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 13, 2012)

This was H and me in the Jehovah's witnesses or in the witness protection scheme, both were similar so either will do.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 13, 2012)

Me.

1st one is most recent.Decided to grow a full beard to do some possible Santa stuff this year.

Next one is my wife and I on the beach.

Next one is me and a pelican.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2012)

A wonderful bird is the pelican,
His bill will hold more than his belican,
He can take in his beak
Enough food for a week
But I'm damned if I see how the helican!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 13, 2012)

Great photos ! Paymaster you are a Silver Fox.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:
			
		

> Great photos ! Paymaster you are a Silver Fox.



+1!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 13, 2012)

Bolas & Harry,

WOW ... Looks like one of those 1942 silver screen black and white flicks ! 

Cool fotos ... thanks for posting,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 13, 2012)

Paymaster,

Lovely photos. Actually, you remind me of a bit of Hemmingway !  This is a compliment ... I am a Hemmingway Fan since High School ...  

Buonasera, Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 13, 2012)

Marg - look up the Kray twins.......

C'mon Margi we need a photo of you - beard or no beard.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2012)

I looked them up, fascinating, GQ!

Bolas, you're a brat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Marg - look up the Kray twins.......
> 
> C'mon Margi we need a photo of you - beard or no beard.




I know I have one of me in a beard...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I know I have one of me in a beard...



I want to see this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I want to see this.



I do keep it fairly thinned out, the mustache is harder.


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2012)

Buckytom I am NOT topless! BRAT!. 

Love all these photos. We're a pretty fine looking bunch aren't we?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

ken made me say that. you know, to start the ball rolling. 

you gotta get a handle on him.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2012)

lifesaver said:


>



How about a smile?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

lol i love that pic!

mona lisa ain't got nothin' on lifesaver.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2012)

I just feel like I am getting scolded, lol! It's that look of, "I know what you have done, and you should be ashamed of yourself!". lol.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2012)

oh no, don't put that idea in my head.


i was all "this is me, like it or lump it" about the pic. ls is a sweetheart from my experience, so my perspective is different.

ok, i'll be good now.

DAMN!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bolas & Harry,
> 
> WOW ... Looks like one of those 1942 silver screen black and white flicks !
> 
> ...


Thank you Margi, this was me after I bumped my head


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 14, 2012)

Margi this is when my head got better and fell off.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2012)

Look to your left. that was taken in the late 80's or so. Maybe early 90's. Doesn't really matter. I still look the same. (In my dreams) I was once at an auto show and Miss Tool Box was standing behind a table signing posters of herself. She was wearing jiggle shorts (any shorter and they would have been g-strings) and a top that just barely covered her nipples. With her were a couple of burly men. I mentioned to my husband, "How come I don't look like her?" 

Burly Man: Sweetheart, in my eyes you do.

I fell in love with him immediately!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2012)

this is my new 'stache, at least for another day until the baseball game.

(i just woke up so i look kinda red and puffy, but it's me, taken today)








and a favourite one from 3 or 4 years ago, shaving with my boy:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2012)

He is such a cutie and the boy, too!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 14, 2012)

Lovely photo Buckytom. Nice teeth. Your boy is adorable!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

Bolas,

The Kray Brothers ! 

Thanks for a hearty laugh.

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

Buckytom, 

Thanks for posting such a lovely photo.

Ciao. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

Gravy Train,

My Avatar is me ... This is my latest International Press Identification Card.
This photo was taken about a year ago ... Good Genetics ! Mom Eva is 95. 

Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> this is my new 'stache, at least for another day until the baseball game.
> 
> (i just woke up so i look kinda red and puffy, but it's me, taken today)
> 
> ...


BT,
both of you just as I remembered. Give that boy a hug for me
kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> this is my new 'stache, at least for another day until the baseball game.
> 
> (i just woke up so i look kinda red and puffy, but it's me, taken today)


Spooky


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2012)

kadesma said:


> BT,
> both of you just as I remembered. Give that boy a hug for me
> kades


 
Looks just like his proud Daddy. And to think he is now old enough to shave. He got a cleaner shave than you. The love for him is just beaming from your face.   Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't seem to find a picture of Bolledeig looking in the camera while looking sane.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> this is my new 'stache, at least for another day until the baseball game.


BuckyT, you are two handsome young men!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> BuckyT, you are two handsome young men!



+1!

And Bolledieg, cute pic, great tatt!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry Margi didnt realise that was you (short attention span)....looking beautiful my dear!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Gravy Queen ... You Too, Very Chic ...  As they say in Madrid, Muy de Moda ... Very Fashion ... 

Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 14, 2012)

What the heck.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

CraigC said:
			
		

> What the heck.



A handsome dude, and a beautiful companion!


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 14, 2012)

So when are we gonna get to see a picture of you, Dawglover? You write a lot in this thread, yet all we've seen is your dog


----------



## bakechef (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, I don't have many pics of me close up, I don't like having my picture taken.  

This is me in front of a big hole.  Taken a few years ago, but I pretty much look the same, I haven't gained any hair...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

Bolledeig said:
			
		

> So when are we gonna get to see a picture of you, Dawglover? You write a lot in this thread, yet all we've seen is your dog



How do you know it's not me?  

Actually, check out Charlie D's avatar.  We're similar.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

bakechef said:
			
		

> Ok, I don't have many pics of me close up, I don't like having my picture taken.
> 
> This is me in front of a big hole.  Taken a few years ago, but I pretty much look the same, I haven't gained any hair...



Another handsome dude!


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 14, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> How do you know it's not me?
> 
> Actually, check out Charlie D's avatar.  We're similar.



I'm surprised to see how many pirates are on this forum


----------



## blissful (Jun 14, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> I'm surprised to see how many pirates are on this forum



ARGGGGG, what does that mean--how many pirates are on this forum?
Thanks for the picture bolledeig--I thought you were German, mid-40's, possibly male or female and you had short hair until you posted your picture.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 14, 2012)

blissful said:


> ARGGGGG, what does that mean--how many pirates are on this forum?
> Thanks for the picture bolledeig--I thought you were German, mid-40's, possibly male or female and you had short hair until you posted your picture.



I thought CharlieD's avatar was a pirate 

LOL! That's fabulous! 
Actually I'm Norwegian, mid 20's. Not too far off


----------



## blissful (Jun 14, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> I thought CharlieD's avatar was a pirate
> 
> LOL! That's fabulous!
> Actually I'm Norwegian, mid 20's. Not too far off


 OH sorry, but don't feel bad, it's just my stupid imagination.

Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures, it does help! (all this time I thought bake chef was a woman--see how little I know)


----------



## Alix (Jun 14, 2012)

blissful? Did you post a picture and I missed it?


----------



## blissful (Jun 14, 2012)

Alix said:


> blissful? Did you post a picture and I missed it?



Alix, so sorry, I don't have anything more recent than 4 years ago, but I'll have something after the first week in July, promise, I'll try real hard.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 14, 2012)

I forgot all about this one! 
When I was still living out on Oahu, got hit by a tourist. . .they laid me(and my motorbike)down, I was lucky it wasn't worse!






My left leg REALLY got the worst of it, and I still am pink in the area under my eye when I get some sun.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 14, 2012)

Still smiling though! 
What did you do to provoke that, I wonder?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I forgot all about this one!
> When I was still living out on Oahu, got hit by a tourist. . .they laid me(and my motorbike)down, I was lucky it wasn't worse!
> 
> My left leg REALLY got the worst of it, and I still am pink in the area under my eye when I get some sun.



Oh, geez, Tat, you got some damage!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 14, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Still smiling though!
> What did you do to provoke that, I wonder?



Well, it was a forced smile, I was hurting(I have leg pics, but there are no spoiler tags here on DC).

It's one of those cases where sometimes, if you don't laugh, you will cry. SO much better to laugh!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 14, 2012)

My pops 'n I






I forgot I had all these pics. . . memories. . .


----------



## bakechef (Jun 14, 2012)

blissful said:


> OH sorry, but don't feel bad, it's just my stupid imagination.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing your pictures, it does help! (all this time I thought bake chef was a woman--see how little I know)



You're not the first one, I must write like a woman.

Maybe I can get a picture of myself in my frilly apron (a gift from sis), and really mix things up...


----------



## blissful (Jun 14, 2012)

bakechef said:


> You're not the first one, I must write like a woman.
> 
> Maybe I can get a picture of myself in my frilly apron (a gift from sis), and really mix things up...



Would you do that? I'd rather be confused instead of just stupid.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry, Tattrat, I read a little fast at first and thought you had been punched in the face by a tourist 

______________________

I know I've posted this before, but I feel responsible for Corona advertisement.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 14, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> Sorry, Tattrat, I read a little fast at first and thought you had been punched in the face by a tourist
> 
> ______________________
> 
> I know I've posted this before, but I feel responsible for Corona advertisement.



LOL, no no no, not that kinda "hit". . .hit by a car kinda hit, lol.

All of the sudden, I have the hankering for a Corona, or 6. . .


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 14, 2012)

Last year pulling about 475. I am now at 520. Deadlifting is my favorite lift.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice!! Do you do any clean and press, or jerk as well, or just the deadlift?

I sue to lift weights, but they just go too darned heavy.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jun 14, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> LOL, no no no, not that kinda "hit". . .hit by a car kinda hit, lol.
> 
> All of the sudden, I have the hankering for a Corona, or 6. . .



Haha, good deal! Always a pleasure to assist with beer cravings.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 14, 2012)

Powerlifting is bench,deadlift and squat. I only do bench and dead at competition so they call they that a push/pull. I do other lifts for training but only those two at meets. I am still on the weak side since I have been doing this for only 2 years. My deadlift is only considered intermediate and not Elite untill I hit 600.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2012)

so, you lift things up and put them down...


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 15, 2012)

buckytom said:


> so, you lift things up and put them down...


 
Beers included!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2012)

sorry, couldn't help that.

you look like the it could be kegs!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a keg in the backyard I press overhead sometimes. I haven't done it in a while. I filled it with bleached water. It is not easy!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2012)

my son and i love to watch old episodes of "world's strongest man" competitions together. magnus is our man! 
i'm the "mover" in our family. if anyone moves somewhere i have a truck, then always seem to be at the bottom of the stairs, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 15, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> My pops 'n I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pic Tat


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 15, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Last year pulling about 475. I am now at 520. Deadlifting is my favorite lift.


good pic 4, I know power lifting is different but why the reverse grip on the olympic?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 15, 2012)

Harry and I before we went Gangsta


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 15, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> I thought CharlieD's avatar was a pirate
> 
> LOL! That's fabulous!
> Actually I'm Norwegian, mid 20's. Not too far off



I thought Charles was a pirate too. We need more pirates on here I like a good heave ho.

Bolledeig - we were out with some Norwegian friends just the other week, I can say "skol!"  Its a start.  

Loving the photos, come on peeps lets have some more, its so much nicer to put a face to the name. Aprons are optional.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 15, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Harry and I before we went Gangsta



Oh Boney Arse now that is cute. You have melted my cold cold heart.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2012)

A Casual one......


----------



## licia (Jun 15, 2012)

Uncle Bob, my grandmother thought you were the most handsome man she ever met.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 15, 2012)

better looking than clark gable even!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Uncle Bob,

Now that is a great smile !

Happy Birthday,
Have a nice wkend. and A Lovely 
Father´s Day,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Buonasera Tat,

Great photo of you and your Dad ... 

Thanks for sharing ...

Have a nice wkend,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Bolas,

Damn if  I do or I don´t ... so let me say this, You and Harry, teamed up for double trouble ... and were two boarding school pranksters !  

Have a lovely wkend and Father´s Day,
Ciao, Margi


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 15, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Me.
> 
> 1st one is most recent.Decided to grow a full beard to do some possible Santa stuff this year.
> 
> ...


 





Lovely hair color!


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 15, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I just feel like I am getting scolded, lol! It's that look of, "I know what you have done, and you should be ashamed of yourself!". lol.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 15, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol i love that pic!
> 
> mona lisa ain't got nothin' on lifesaver.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 15, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bolas,
> 
> Damn if  I do or I don´t ... so let me say this, You and Harry, teamed up for double trouble ... and were two boarding school pranksters !
> 
> ...



Bogus, did I miss something, where did they hide the scouse boarding schools?


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I thought Charles was a pirate too. We need more pirates on here I like a good heave ho.
> 
> Bolledeig - we were out with some Norwegian friends just the other week, I can say "skol!" Its a start.
> 
> Loving the photos, come on peeps lets have some more, its so much nicer to put a face to the name. Aprons are optional.


 
Well you ask for more pirates. And I have one for you.

When son #2 was 14 y.o. he and a friend went to Winthrop. Winthrop is a peninsula. They have more yacht clubs than residents. A man was just coming up to the beach in his boat. My son and his friend jumped in and ordered the man out. The reason the man was coming in was shortage of gas in his tank. The two kids stole the boat but didn't get very far. The police met them when they came ashore. When they appeared in court, they were charged with "Piracy on the High Seas." They were also charged with forcing the owner to "walk the plank." The reason for the two charges was that the man and the boat were still in water. That is "Piracy on the High Seas." By making him jump out that was equivalent to "Walking the Plank." The judge informed them that it was punishable by hanging from the yardarm. The two kids started to cry. They reallly thought they were going to hang. The judge played it for all its worth. (Bless his heart.) He told the court officer to take them out and put them in holding cells until he could call the yacht club. An hour later he had the two kids brought in. Put them on proation. Unknown to them, the charge was out of his jurisdiction. They should have been charged in a Court of the Admiralty Law. All charges were dropped. But the kids never knew until a couple of years later when I told them the whole truth. The whole time they were in the holding cell, they both were sobbing really hard. I didn't say a word to my son when he was released. Later that night I reminded him that if he got into any more trouble while he was on probation, he was still facing a hanging. To this day we call him "Pirate." 

Well, you wanted a pirate!


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 15, 2012)

Uncle Bob said:


> A Casual one......


 
Very Nice!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 15, 2012)

The last time I posted my picture on a message board the U.S. Marshalls had a coniption fit, dragged me half way across the country, and gave me a new name and all new identity papers.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2012)

no excuses.

if you do it again, they'll drag you back and give you your old life again.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 15, 2012)

Bunch of good looking folks here!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 16, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bolas,
> 
> Damn if  I do or I don´t ... so let me say this, You and Harry, teamed up for double trouble ... and were two boarding school pranksters !
> 
> ...


It was a fine all boys school called Borstal, the entry exam was quite tough.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Bogus, did I miss something,


yes me Gritty 12 yrs ago when I was single.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2012)

Oregon Coast, I'm a little thinner now.


----------

